# <<The new Dimension>>(Ally-Blackhand) rekrutiert



## Phrandosina (18. März 2008)

Gildenname: The new Dimension
Realm: Blackhand
Fraktion: Allianz
Homepage: www.tnd-board.de.vu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Community, lieber Spieler.

Die Gilde << The new Dimension >> sucht noch liebe nette Leute für ihre Karazhanraids (Freitag+Samstag), sowie Member, welche einen Gruul-Raid aufbauen wollen. 
Teamspeak- und Forennutzung sollte kein Fremdwort sein.

Gegründet haben wir uns in World of Warcraft Anfang Februar 2007 und haben bisher eine nette Gemeinschaft aufgebaut von 80 Membern (Mainchars). Eigentlich aber stammen wir aus den Spielen Guild Wars und Sacred, der TnD ist somit ein Multigaming Clan.

Nach kurzer Zeit wurde unser Umhang gefertigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht gefällt er Euch ja. ;-)

*Was suchen wir?*

Wir suchen Spieler, die freundlich und kommunikativ sind.
Spieler, welche pünktlich zu den Raids erscheinen und auch raiden möchten.

Wir suchen Member, die für den Raid etwas tun und nicht nur das gemachte Nest ausnutzen möchten.

Ebenso suchen wir Spieler, die gerade den Sprung in die Scherbenwelt in Angriff nehmen und aktiv spielen um später raiden zu können.

Hierbei werden auch Spieler aufgenommen, die Schichtarbeiter sind oder Familie haben.  Instanzen und Raids werden meistens geplant ausgeführt mittels dem Tool Groupcalendar (zu bekommen bei curse.com).

Ein Battlegroundteam sowie ein 5er Arena Team wird zur Zeit aufgebaut. Interessenten hierfür dürfen sich ebenfalls gern melden.


*Was bieten wir?*

Wir bieten ein eigenes Forum, einen Teamspeakserver und eine Leitung, die weiß, was sie tut.

Wir bieten ein fröhliches Miteinander von Menschen, welche sich an Absprachen zu halten wissen.

Wir bieten ein faires DKP System ab den Scherbenwelt Raids.

Wir bieten einen Hohen Rat des Clanes, welcher sich um Dispute in der Gilde kümmert.

Wir bieten eine Twinkbegrenzungsfreiheit!

Wir bieten monatliche In-Game-Treffs und Clanchats (kein Pflicht) mit Aktionen.

Wir bieten in Zukunft ein Gildenradio.

Wir bieten Platz für Spieler mit Familie und Beruf.



*Wie werde ich Member?*

Melde dich in diesem Forum per PN.
Melde dich im Spiel bei Amarcia, Nilaith, Albira, Seberion, Kitsune oder Anitalla.

Stelle dich vor und werde als Testmember aufgenommen. 

Melde dich im Forum an (www.tnd-board.de.vu) mit deinem CHarnamen, besorge die Groupcalendar und werde Anwärter.

Binde dich in das Gildengeschehen ein und du wirst Vollmember.



Solltest Du dich bis jetzt nicht abgeschreckt fühlen, so melde dich doch einfach.

Liebe Grüße
Clanleitung The new Dimension


----------



## Phrandosina (25. März 2008)

Leider nehmen wir bis auf Weiteres keine Jäger mehr auf. Wir sind bereits zu viele Jäger. Sorry for that. Jäger sind toll, aber darum will auch fast jeder einen haben.


----------

